# Excellent Find!!



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We chased down a cork Monday morning while drift fishing. There was no fish on it but the rod and reel were. Really nice Ugly Stick with a Diawa reel. Must have only been in the water for a few hours. I'm thinking it was lost Sunday afternoon. I'm guessing at least $80 worth on rod & reel. I rinsed it, re-rigged it and gave it a throw. Works great!!


If it is yours or a friends, tell me where I found it and you can have it back. BUT.... it's a NICE rod and my wife & kid are already fighting over it.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Green to ya TM for posting up!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

You found it in the water under my cork....You need my address? :rotfl:


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I caught up to a cork a few weekends ago that had a 21" red attached. Lucky for him, my cooler was already home to a limit of reds. I removed the trebel hook and set him free.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Not mine


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What.... caught something on a cork ...and NO pics? :spineyes:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> What.... caught something on a cork ...and NO pics? :spineyes:


Now THAT's funny. However, the "cork" was one of those rattling kind you show in your first DVD.


----------



## TopWaterFrenzy (Mar 22, 2009)

True story and I guess there is a 1st time for everything......

About a month ago my wife and I, along with a buddy of mine and his girlfriend were in East Bay. We pulled up to a shoreline and a drain and caught 2 nice reds and 2 flounder right off the bat on live shrimp. I decided to throw out my shrimp under a popping cork into the drain and have it drift back. I casted, layed my rod down on the floor of the boat, (no rod holder YET on front of boat) While rigging up another line within seconds my rod shoots out like a torpedo. It felt like slow motion and I saw my rod and reel hit the water and go under like the bouys do in the movie Jaws. I told everyone to pull their rods in (and we were in a great spot first thing that morning) and I minutes later the cork popped up. Troll over there and under the water it went. Once again it pops up 20 yds another direction and then back under. Finally the 3rd attempt I was ready to do a bellyflop on my cork knowing I had a Curado 200E, and a Woody rod. I was able to grab the line and get everything back.

Best part about the story, I would have sworn it was a 26" red, No it was a 16" skinny trout. Lesson learned, even if the rod is between your feet it doesnt take much to launch off the side of your boat.

I bet the guys fishing @ us had one heck of a laugh.

It would be pretty cool if the person that lost the rod/reel is a 2cooler and they end up contacting you.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Found this in East Matty back in Jan.

If anyone wants to claim it, I can tell you what bank it's washed up on!

(and no....there were no notes in it) :birthday2


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


----------



## DRAINWADER (Mar 11, 2011)

OH!! i was playing with ur mom and girlfriend I rubed it on their huckleberry's. THEY LOVED IT. LUNGER!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Found this in East Matty back in Jan.
> 
> If anyone wants to claim it, I can tell you what bank it's washed up on!
> 
> (and no....there were no notes in it) :birthday2


:rotfl:

OK, WTH!!

I sure hope a woman is the owner, but these days :spineyes: you never can tell :headknock.

I'm surprised you picked that thing up without any protection .


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


Is that a ribbed corky fatboy???? LOL!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

thats the new topwater for the big girls!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


Looks like it's freshly used...

Got the slippery slidin off and all still.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Its actually the new prototype for the TTF Super Dummy!

"Big Girls Can't Resist!"

lol


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Looks like it's freshly used...
> 
> Got the slippery slidin off and all still.


..."Coated in that KY Jelly-fish"


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


Are those batteries in your other hand?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Are those batteries in your other hand?


Waterproof bag for my camera.....I was out of size D batteries!:slimer:


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

That thing is a chain saw!!lol


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Barnacles, for her pleasure.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Trophy (wife) Tamer. 

Has TTF lost another proto-type. LOL.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

You were right on Osamas trail.........you almost had em before our Military.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Somewhere out there is a lonely mermaid


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Adds a whole new meaning to the term 'throwin arties'.....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

what the He11 happened to my thread.

You guys are sick....way sick!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

If I got length and girth measurements, do you think I can get a fiberglass replica???



(sorry, this is just too much fun):brew:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Is that a *ribbed corky fatboy*???? LOL!


Nope :spineyes:.

Looks like a *Studded Corky "sinker"* to me .


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Speckled said:


> Nope :spineyes:.
> 
> Looks like a *Studded Corky "sinker"* to me .


Or Studded Corky "Stinker".


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!
This is the best thread in a LONG TIME!!! No way I could hold that pic from January until now and not post. Completely understand why the face is blocked too.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

It was my Facebook profile pic for the longest time!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> what the He11 happened to my thread.
> 
> You guys are sick....way sick!!


Sorry .

I blame it on CaptDocHoliday's "excellent find" :rotfl:.

Hope you find the original owner (rod & reel combo) & nice job posting up .

CaptDocHoliday, I hope you don't find the original owner .


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Speckled said:


> Sorry .
> 
> I blame it on CaptDocHoliday's "excellent find" :rotfl:.
> 
> ...


I would have kept it if TPWD would have published the slot limit in their little book this year....didn't want a ticket, so I turned it loose!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Best thread ever.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


There's some feller over on the other board bragging about his escapades with some other guy from Freeport...it's under upper crust reports. "Counselor? Oh counselor, could that be you?" LMAO! Funniest report I've ever seen.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Its actually the new prototype for the TTF Super Dummy!
> 
> "Big Girls Can't Resist!"
> 
> lol


Those studs aren't imported are they? Might have to wait a year or so before mass production and distribution. LOL!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

LMAO at this thread! I have caught a drum with another drum and a rod n reel attached before. back when I was a kid, on the Dike Marina Peir.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

scoresman said:


> Those studs aren't imported are they? Might have to wait a year or so before mass production and distribution. LOL!!!!


you're making my job toooo easy with a lead in like this.

TTF designed and built custom TTF molds(We own them) for Gun Dog(Now trademarked) Hard Plastic Baits with one of the top hard plastic manufacturers in the world...I personally designed and built all prototypes here(at my house and on Sabine and Big Lake).....That's a fact....They will be imported.

Stores like Academy, Bass Pro, Cabela's, etc, bring in new product twice a year....Feb(Spring) and Oct(Fall)....Why? They have buyer meetings and see 100's of new products each year and have to pick which product fit their program, once they pick new products, they need time to redesign their planogram at the home office for each store they have...this takes time....then they order the product and ship to each store...it takes time for each store manager and employees to redo their store planogram....Our Hard Plastics fell in the middle of the Spring and Fall....so we did a Gun Dog Flush sale online..but we sold out in 11 hours. Look for Gun Dog Baits to hit pegs this October.

With oil prices going up and all this wind...many independent stores are being smart and cautious with their stock and new products.

This is why we keep saying look for all new TTF Products this Fall...However, we will run online specials throughout the Summer on many of our new products.

One more thing....Please return my Super Dummy Prototype

Regards,

TTF


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I bet that Prototype puts off some serious vibrations.. Who needs a spoon when that "dude" hits the market?


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


I've seen those used around docks for cat fishing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder how many pelicans dived on it while it was floating around?....


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I wounder how many pelicans dived on it while it was floating around?....


 I wonder if it would be a good Gag grouper bait.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Oh man...That's too funny..Thanks for the laugh this morning Capt.Doc ! I needed it.


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> I wonder if it would be a good Gag grouper bait.


:rotfl::biggrin::rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> you're making my job toooo easy with a lead in like this.
> 
> TTF designed and built custom TTF molds(We own them) for Gun Dog(Now trademarked) Hard Plastic Baits with one of the top hard plastic manufacturers in the world...I personally designed and built all prototypes here(at my house and on Sabine and Big Lake).....That's a fact....They will be imported.
> 
> ...


I knew it .

This is the new *TTF soft studded Big-GunDog flesh*.

The big girls are a drooling over this one. Vibrates to call the big ones in close and bite hard.

Sure to be a trophy's best friend .


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Realy? a dildo thread?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> Realy? a dildo thread?


 There has got to be a crabs joke in here somewhere...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Post up and see it belongs to Jason. He was doing all the TTF research. He might even have a U Tube he did to go with the research.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> There has got to be a crabs joke in here somewhere...


Did you smell it? I know you sniffed it.......i mean geez man you touched it!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> ....i mean geez man you touched it!


THEN I rubbed my eyes!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> THEN I rubbed my eyes!


Nasty.....chochino! smell like feet?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I cannot believe I read this hole thread.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

cloudfishing said:


> I cannot believe I read this hole thread.


Yea ole'Doc threw a wrench in it pretty fast.


----------



## HouTex (Mar 2, 2011)

He threw more than a wrench if you ask me...


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

cloudfishing said:


> I cannot believe I read this *hole* thread.


:spineyes:

Me either .


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd love to know how it ended up in east matty. Bet that is one good story...


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

JimD said:


> Post up and see it belongs to Jason. He was doing all the TTF research. He might even have a U Tube he did to go with the research.


That video can't be released on the internet, Jim. At least not for free.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO!!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd love to know how it ended up in east matty. Bet that is one good story...


 It all started with " hold my beer and watch this!!".


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

And to think that people eat RAW Oysters from that water!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

it just gives it that extra seafood taste that makes you want to rub your tongue up and down it before you eat it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> Did you smell it? I know you sniffed it.......i mean geez man you touched it!


 lol. rite after he threw his hand full of spanish doubloons away.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I'd love to know how it ended up in east matty. Bet that is one good story...


I think Gildert and couples of his dude buddies were out there round that time...ask him,he may have lost one..


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


ROFLMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

So, tell me. Do you filet that thing or do you just eat it bone and all?


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Sorry....don't wanna be identified holding that THING!


Best post of the year. WTH?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!!........7 pages, 6200 views and 66 post for a lost rod & reel.



SAWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> OMG!!!!!........7 pages, 6200 views and 66 post for a lost dildo
> 
> SAWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!


crazy....huh?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Te.jas.on said:


> So, tell me. Do you filet that thing or do you just eat it bone and all?


"Gnawed on it like corn on the cob!"


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> "Gnawed on it like corn on the cob!"


....that's just nasty


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Doc,back away from the keyboard man.......your talking to yourself now.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I grossed myself out with that last one.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I grossed myself out with that last one.


Seems like your pretty good at that.

And the dildo saga continues.......Doc,your one sick mofo.........


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going to have to check this forum more often. That's some funny chit!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I'm going to have to check this forum more often. That's some funny chit!


The part about the gnawing or the filleting???

or was it the part about Gilbert??


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

All of it made me LMAO!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Here was it's Lat and Long as of the second to last weekend of duck season.

28* 43' 59.4
95* 49' 51.7

First 2cooler to find it wins bragging rights!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't pick that thing up with my dip net, dude!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

hahahahah this thread is just too funny!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Here was it's Lat and Long as of the second to last weekend of duck season.
> 
> 28* 43' 59.4
> 95* 49' 51.7
> ...


I call this spot "The Dildo Hole" on my GPS


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lmao......... how did i miss this thread!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Lol


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Isn't that the new "stiffy" model of "jerk" baits ?

I think it is also "scented" !


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

might be a new prototype duckcall for hens ?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

New for 2012:

Pink & Bone Baby Trout model


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the reason he found it was due to the flounder running.. they kept "spitting" it out.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

there is someone out there looking for this sad3sm lol but that means they get a new one :rotfl:


----------

